# Rescue A Golden of Arizona Brings in 6 Puppy Mill dogs



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I'm so happy for those poor pups that you all rescued. It breaks my heart to think of what their lives have been like up until now. Hopefully they will all find wonderful, loving forever homes now! Thank you for your part in their rescue!!:You_Rock_


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, they are all so beautiful and I wish I could have one. The look on their faces as the explore and get to just be dogs is so sweet. Bless them for saving these dogs and your part in it.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

My gosh, that's just amazing! You can literally see them coming out of their shells and see the joy when they're running! 

I'm in Oklahoma, and unfortunately, we're right there with Missouri, Arkansas and Pennsylvania when it comes to puppy mills. The importance of animal protection in this state is woefully low on the list and it's just disgusting. Thankfully, there are groups who will rescue them. Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue regularly travels to Arkansas to the "breeder" auctions and buys the "used up" dogs, and Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies recently took in a large number of puppy mill goldens from here and has sent most of them on to better lives with families who love them as they deserve. 

Thanks so much for posting the pictures and congratulations on being part of such an incredible rescue!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just brings tears to my eyes. So great to know they are out of there and on their way to good, loving, homes. (Which one are you in the pictures?)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great job. If I looked at the slide show without reading your post I think the pictures were of a GREAT party.  Glad you gave these dogs a new lease on life. They look happy already.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you so much for giving these pups a second chance.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Sophie's slave said:


> My gosh, that's just amazing! You can literally see them coming out of their shells and see the joy when they're running!
> 
> I'm in Oklahoma, and unfortunately, we're right there with Missouri, Arkansas and Pennsylvania when it comes to puppy mills. The importance of animal protection in this state is woefully low on the list and it's just disgusting. Thankfully, there are groups who will rescue them. Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue regularly travels to Arkansas to the "breeder" auctions and buys the "used up" dogs, and Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies recently took in a large number of puppy mill goldens from here and has sent most of them on to better lives with families who love them as they deserve.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the pictures and congratulations on being part of such an incredible rescue!


 
Some of them came from Sooners Rescue, they were holding them for Rescue a Golden of Az. Yes it is so sad that these puppy mill people feel that what they do is a good thing!!! URG!!!! I was told that 3 of them are brother, sister & Mom..

It was a wonderful thing for me to be involved in! I look forward to many more times with RAGofAZ in the future!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Just brings tears to my eyes. So great to know they are out of there and on their way to good, loving, homes. (Which one are you in the pictures?)


 

This is me ( I cut off my hair in Oct) with the Bite Dog Girl, (The one behind me w/her eyes closed) they named her TinkerBell, Tink for short...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Tink looked to have relaxed as time went on. I hope she does really well in her new life.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

The first few pictures--it appears that they were a little scared, unsure of themselves, but as the pictures went on--they appeard to be normal every day loving goldens. i guess that tiny little light golden curly one is the one you were talking aboug being a 'biter'. poor thing seemed to be down right terrified in firt pictures i saw of her--but at the end--she was having a ball with the ohters. Great jb!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I got this in a email today about Tink;

*Here is Tinkerbelle this morning waiting to go out. She is everything a puppy mill dog is ... but I have plenty of time to wait on her to come out!!! 
I absolutely love meeting people off the list we speak with on a regular basis. Thank you to both Kerri and Robin for stepping off the computer and jumping into our world. I can tell you personally that myTink really liked her Aunt Kerri. I kiss her a ton and I told her you sent her the kiss too. 
*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tink is just adorable.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Awwww...those pix are so sad and yet happy. I'm assuming the people who are in the pix are the foster parents? Little Tinkerbell is a sweet looking dog. Thank you for being involved in such a rewarding pastime! I'll always remember your kind face! It's very obvious that you would do anything to help a dog in distress. I envy you!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great job you guys did.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fabulous job, Kerri. Little Tink sure did look terrified early on, but with a loving owner, she'll come out of her shell. GRRR placed all of the Sooner puppy mill rescues; one little girl is still frightened of the world, but she's come a looooong way from her initial terror.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

awesome pictures!!!

whats the story behind these babies?? were they used for breeding in puppy mills??

they sure do look healthy!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> awesome pictures!!!
> 
> whats the story behind these babies?? were they used for breeding in puppy mills??
> 
> they sure do look healthy!


From what I gathered they were in a puppy mill but got into a rescue I am assuming Sooner Rescue in OK then transferred to RAGofAZ this weekend, I think I heard someone say they had them for 1 month....

They said that Tink was put into a room by herself and they all were affraid of her due to some aggression, they said she bit someone so they would quickly open the door, put her food bowl in and then close the door....Not once on Sunday did she even growl at anyone, it took her some time to come around but she was giving me kisses and was in my lap by the end of the day...Her foster Mom sent a email saying she is coming around, Foster mom is able to give her kisses and pets, laying in her lap, etc...Which is soooo wonderful...

I also heard them say something about an Auction? 
I do know that the dark red ones are a mother, daughter & son...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You are one of our many heros on here. Thank you for what you do!!!


----------



## gandalfluvgolden (Jan 10, 2008)

Beautiful dogs and beautiful soul. Thanks, Kerribear.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> You are one of our many heros on here. Thank you for what you do!!!


Well Thank you Sir Hooch! I must say you are 1 of my hero's as well...:
You made my evening by saying that! Thank you again...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Slide show was awesome  loved watching them become the dogs they should be! They looked beautiful as the explored, and played, and I love the one where the began to run around 

What a beautiful thing you guys did for them


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

They were all very cute puppies! That was really great what you guys did


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

They are so beautiful and look so happy now. All the humans look pretty happy too. I watched the whole slide show with tears in my eyes. Thank you for helping to rescue these lovely pups!!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

well geez , I had to wait for my tears to dry a bit before I could finish the slide show! I am relatively new to dogs (I'm 31 and got my first dog 1 1/2 years ago) but I can't stand to think about what they put these poor dears through. You are an amazing person and you are a part of something really valuable. Good for you )


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Wow! Thank you all for the kind loving words! Latest on them is they are ALL doing wonderful and love being with thier foster families! Lil Tink has come out of her shell BIG time! 

I loved being a part of this and it is such a wonderful feeling to know that these dogs will have a wonderful life from now on!

Thanks again all!


----------

